# Xactimate estimating software



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

Our company uses a software called Xactimate , its great but we are finding that the unlicensed competition is way under bidding us.I know our prices are competitive and the customers are getting their money's worth. So, how is it that the other guys are able to do it for such a low cost? Does anybody else ever find that even though we use such a great software we are loosing work over it?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm, unlicensed, uninsured, don't know how to price, etc... Sell your company & product, not the price


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Why are you yelling at us? Tone down the font!!!!!!!

And do a search on the site,

And do an intro in the introduction section,

And why the reference to the software program?

PS Sean, you just hit 4K!!!!!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> ...
> 
> And why the reference to the software program?
> 
> PS Sean, you just hit 4K!!!!!


... because he probably does not really know how to price his work :whistling

(he11, that was the only reason I looked at the post & decided - why not)

Whoo hoo #4000, do I get a shirt or something :laughing:
I know - if I manage to make it up there, the first round of beer's is on Angus :jester:


----------



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

SLSTech said:


> Hmmm, unlicensed, uninsured, don't know how to price, etc... Sell your company & product, not the price


i think your rite..... we do alot of advertising to sell our company but for some reason these phones arent ringing the way they should after we submit our bid.....


----------



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

lol.... sorry the font size was an accident....that made me giggle when i realized the font...your funny,


----------



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

hey thanks for taking the time to even look at the post,by the way Im not a he...my name is Tawnie. lol. i was just wondering how many other contractors actually use the same software or if the other guys are just running around guessing... not meaning any offense (im talking about the little one or two man operations that keeping telling home owners they can do it for half the price)


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

designer-fixit said:


> hey thanks for taking the time to even look at the post,by the way Im not a he...my name is Tawnie. lol. i was just wondering how many other contractors actually use the same software or if the other guys are just running around guessing... not meaning any offense (im talking about the little one or two man operations that keeping telling home owners they can do it for half the price)


Ooops, me bad... Welcome to CT Tawnie

I use Xactimate all the time which does a pretty good job on inside prices

Exterior projects like decks, porches, etc... I don't even waste my time opening it up as it is worthless in that arena. 

My reputation, website, blog, posts, etc... generally already have the project sold in their minds before I even show up for the paid consultation so that helps me out. 

If you pull a search on here, you will see many use spreadsheet, Xactimate, ELMS, and a whole host of other products. Best of luck


----------



## Gabuilder (Feb 19, 2010)

Xactimate is a product used by insurance adjusters. If you are doing insurance work then it is a good product. if you are bidding regular work, they have a different product called xactremodel for remodeling work. Try switching to that one.


----------



## CementCreek (Feb 22, 2010)

Sell the benefit of the software to people, we use PlanSwift and we tell people about it. Use it as a sales point to increase the value of our service. 

People buy value, and only buy on price when given no other options. 

Plus you say the phones don't ring after a bid. What are you doing to make the phones ring. Calling them, other follow up steps. There should be 3-5 steps after the bid to make people close.


----------

